# [SOLVED] What is the best mouse for a wood surface?



## KrazyKuul (Dec 26, 2008)

The surface I use my mouse on is wooden, and so far, most of the mouses that worked good on it have gotten old, and most of the new mice I have tried do not work very good on the surface.

I was thinking about finally getting a corded mouse again because I have heard that they are more responsive and better overall. Do you guys think that a gaming mouse with a high performance laser will work good on the wood surface. I do not want a mouse pad because I hate them, so that is out of the question.

I was thinking about getting either a logitech MX 518 with the dented metal texture, or a razer deathadder 3g with the blue laser.

do you guys think that either of these two mice will work good on the wood surface?

thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: What is the best mouse for a wood surface?*

I don't know about Razer mice (although they get very good reviews), but I've used several Logitech mice, including some from the MX series, and they all work well on various surfaces like cloth/metal mouse pads, wooden desks, white paper, etc.

The MX518 is about 4 years old, but newer laser and optical mice seem to work well on almost any surface. Plain, unpatterned surfaces are better and more accurate if you're going to be gaming.

Forget about the texture of the case and color of the laser, they're just cosmetics. More important features are the resolution (dpi) and responsiveness. More advanced mice, like the Logitech G9, allow you to change the feel of the mouse with internal weights and alter the dpi setting on the fly using a toggle switch. The G9 also has the option to switch between a standard mouse wheel setting that cranks incrementally and a free-spinning wheel that is one of my favorite feaures.


----------



## KrazyKuul (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: What is the best mouse for a wood surface?*



koala said:


> Forget about the texture of the case and color of the laser, they're just cosmetics. More important features are the resolution (dpi) and responsiveness. More advanced mice, like the Logitech G9, allow you to change the feel of the mouse with internal weights and alter the dpi setting on the fly using a toggle switch. The G9 also has the option to switch between a standard mouse wheel setting that cranks incrementally and a free-spinning wheel that is one of my favorite feaures.


I just added that so it was easier for you guys to think of what mice they are, but I decided to add hyperlinks at the last minute. Looks don't matter that much to me when buying a mouse. Right now, i use a logitech notebook mouse on my computer, and it sucks on the wood surface.

I'm not into gaming, but I was thinking that they would work good on the wood surface.

thanks for the info though


----------



## KrazyKuul (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: What is the best mouse for a wood surface?*

well, yesterday I bought a razer deathadder, and it is awesome. This isn't actually for me, but I needed my dad to get a good mouse for the surface because he kept getting cheap wireless ones which didn't work.

I talked him into the razer and everything about it is awesome. The laser works perfectly and I realized that it is optical instead of laser; I wanted a laser mouse, but the optical works fine. It is ergonomic, the buttons feel perfect including the mouse wheel button, and the mouse wheel is perfect too.

If I were buying a mouse, i'd probably get a microsoft sidewinder, and i'd actually use it for gaming sometimes, but i'd consider this mouse because it is so good.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What is the best mouse for a wood surface?*

I have MS & Logitech optical mice both work on any surface.


----------

